# Comic Research.



## Umbu_Yvynya (Apr 12, 2013)

Right now I'm just doing research. I won't seriously start this until June/July.

If all goes as it is you can expect a maximum payment of $420, and if all goes well, and if needs be, another in 2-3 months following.

What it is:
A transformation-filled, AD&D type comic, in black and white, from an artist willing to draw anything, with 4 characters (plus any NPCs). I'm expecting it to run 100-150 pages, maybe lower or higher.

Now here's where it gets interesting: Four of those characters are from an image I had another artist depict.
Those four characters will be selected by four people here on FA. Basically they take a character on a first claim basis a note or a reply stating "I'll take the _____!" or whatever. They then get to make a name and a personality, and background for that character. Then, during the comic, in a round-robin fashion, they will be asked what one of four actions would their character take in a given situation. Each response comes with a different result. It could be good, bad, transformative, or fetishy(possibly even letting them pay $5-$10 per choice to give them a sneak preview, but only allowing a maximum of 3 of the 4 choices.). I figure each PC getting a choice of what to do 6 times per comic would be enough, and having a time limit of 3 days to respond before choice goes to general public.
I have a rough loose outline in my head, but right now I just want to see who out there would be willing to take on such a project.


----------



## DragonFoxDemon (Apr 12, 2013)

Just information wise, that is $4.20 a page or $8.40 a page for just your 100 planned? Ouch.


----------



## Umbu_Yvynya (Apr 13, 2013)

There's no decimal between the 4 and the 2. That's $420.00 and no that is not per page


----------



## Cloverleaf (Apr 13, 2013)

Umbu_Yvynya said:


> There's no decimal between the 4 and the 2. That's $420.00 and no that is not per page



He's calculating the price per page. 100 pages at a total of $420 comes out to $4.20 per page.


----------



## TheDarrdarr (Apr 13, 2013)

I may be interested in taking something like this. Have a look at my gallery to see if you think my art style is suitable: www.furaffinity.net/user/thedarrdarr


----------



## sushy (Apr 13, 2013)

I am interested, but $420 for 100 pages is too low. 
What can actually you pay per page?


----------



## Umbu_Yvynya (Apr 13, 2013)

Don't think of the $420 as a full payment but as an installment or down payment.


----------



## Tigercougar (Apr 13, 2013)

How much will subsequent payments be? It looks like to make this worth the artist's while it'd have to be at least $1200-$1500 total...


----------



## Zenia (Apr 13, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> How much will subsequent payments be? It looks like to make this worth the artist's while it'd have to be at least $1200-$1500 total...


Indeed. Even with my doodle style I charge $10/pg when there are 11+ pages.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 13, 2013)

Hang on, so let's get this straight, because this is confusing as fuck.

You give the artist a $420 downpayment. Then assuming you get all 4 spaces filled, each of those 'players' is then potentially spending between $5 and $10 per page to make a decision. We'll assume that not every page has a decision on it, say only one in 5 pages is a decision. Each player is then spending between $100 and $200. We'll call it an average of $150 to make it easier.

This means that between 4 players, you're expecting an income in the region of $400 - $800, and thats only assuming it sticks to 100 pages. There's a major gap between the higher end of the scale and what the artist is being paid, based on what you'd be making for pretty much just guiding the story.

That is of course assuming you can sell all those spaces. People would be willing to join in for free, but if they have to pay for each decision, thats going to leave a lot of people out.

At the moment, it seems like a nice amount until you look into the potential earnings and amount of work, which is not as good, and saying there may be more cash at a later stage is not a good way to do business.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 13, 2013)

I moved this to Palette Town because of the following

1. The proposal is confusing
2. You aren't even hiring now
3. You need to do more research on rates and workload.


----------



## Umbu_Yvynya (Apr 13, 2013)

Smelge-- Joining would be free. They don't have to spend the money if they don't want to, they can simply make a choice out of the four options given to them without knowing what A, B, C, or D is going to be, but if they really want to know what one of the outcomes is(ie: They're a fan of a certain fetish, or a TF, or want to avoid a bad choice.) then it would cost them.

Arshes: Yeah, you're right, I did jump the gun earlier on this than I should have and I apologize to everyone here, I am sorry.
Honestly I just wanted to see who would be willing or if such an idea would be too big, and what they feel would be a good price-per-page rate.

I've done some personal finance research and, (insert deity of choice here) willing, in 8-10 months I should have it so I have $200.00 to $300.00 a month freed up for this project. So if it does turn out to be indeed so I will see everyone in 8-10 months, and again my apologies for getting  too curious, and too eager, too early.


----------

